# Recommend a Travel Camera



## nickrobertsukuk

Hi

Wonder if u guys can recommend a decent travel camera 

Not to expensive or maybe a second hand option 

Cheers


----------



## Frossty

That depends pretty much on your skill in photography. The shortage of you´re post and the lack of detail about what subjects and motives your looking to taking pictures of tells me you´re not very familiar with photography.

Because of that, my first recommendation for you is to use your phone camera, if you have a recent smartphone. That´s not meant to be an offense. I do the same, because I´m a noob in photography and could not make a reasonable use out of a DSLR.
If you don´t have a recent smartphone my recommendation would be a compact camera like Panasonic Lumix ZS50 or Canon PowerShot or Sony Whatever. All of them take good pictures in auto mode for a reasonable price.


----------



## nickrobertsukuk

Frossty said:


> That depends pretty much on your skill in photography. The shortage of you´re post and the lack of detail about what subjects and motives your looking to taking pictures of tells me you´re not very familiar with photography.
> 
> Because of that, my first recommendation for you is to use your phone camera, if you have a recent smartphone. That´s not meant to be an offense. I do the same, because I´m a noob in photography and could not make a reasonable use out of a DSLR.
> If you don´t have a recent smartphone my recommendation would be a compact camera like Panasonic Lumix ZS50 or Canon PowerShot or Sony Whatever. All of them take good pictures in auto mode for a reasonable price.


Thanks I have a Samsung s7

I was looking to get a Samsung NX200

Any one used 1?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Frossty

I´d say stay with the phone.

If you have the money in spare and you don´t care about it, get the camera. The question is, will you sit down and study the features the camera offers or will you put in auto-mode and that´s it? If your answer is auto-mode, you´ll get almost the same results with the phone.

Another advantage of the phone is you can imediatelly send and/or post the pictures.


----------



## lvt

Canon G7

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

lvt said:


> Canon G7
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


eh? that's a very old camera.
I'm getting an Olympus OMD EM10 II with the kit lens for my vacation


----------



## lvt

chuasam said:


> eh? that's a very old camera.
> I'm getting an Olympus OMD EM10 II with the kit lens for my vacation


Sure it's not the latest, but that's why the price became more interesting and it's a very good camera. Newer cameras aren't necessarily better than old ones.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

After carrying nice SLR cameras all over the world for decades, have come to the realization that the iPhone is the most convenient camera. It is always with me, always in my pocket and now it is all I carry as it gets the photos I need without hasseling with any gear.

And the best part is editing and instantly sending the good ones to my relatives via email, IM, iPhoto, iCloud sharing and photostream.


----------



## Sunnygps

It really depends on your budget and experience level. Also, if you want to carry a camera and how light it should be. My recommendation with be used/new Panasonic GX80/85 with kit lenses. It is light and a great camera for vacation and other occations.


----------



## WichitaViajero

If you want to get a DSLR, I recommend a Nikon D3100 paired with a 1.8 35 mm DX Lens

Nikon camera on eBay about $100-140
Nikon dx35mm lens 1.8 about $140 on eBay

Or a fujifilm x100s for about $440-600 it is so light that you will carry it and take lots of pictures

Hope it helps

Search for fujifilm x100s camera on YouTube, it is the camera of choice for street photography 

Best regards,


----------



## DateJustAGuy

Canon S3 is an option. This is pretty close to a DSLR you can get with point-and-shoot, has all the bells and whistles like an entry level DSLR plus video.
Compact and versatile. The new SX series is also good with great optical zoom capabilities. But overall I like the S2/S3 you can get it for $85 on eBay, great value.


----------



## Elle Harper

I'm not sure that I know exactly what you need, but I can recommend you visiting FixThePhoto website, there is an article about travel photography in general, maybe you'll find there some suitable tips for you)


----------



## ShaggyDog

Look on EBay for a Nikon 1 J2/J3/J4 with kit lens, they make for a great small travel camera and can be had relatively inexpensively used (it looks like Nikon has moved on from the Nikon 1 system but they are still good options).

Alternatively you have other compact system cameras from Canon, Sony with the NEX, and Olympus with the PEN.


----------



## mooncameras

Nikon Coolpix A or Ricoh GR both fixed lens low light and large sensor awesome image quality.

Here is some Coolpix A shots










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jframsay

An Olympus omd em10 is a reasonably priced camera that really takes great pictures. Also, it's smaller than a dslr so much more travel friendly. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjb2

The mentioned Ricoh GR is nice option, as is an Olympus stylus. 
You might even consider getting the 35mm film version of these cameras 

Some reasons:
* no battery changes or wall charging for the whole trip
* turns on quickly for impromptu shots
* potential better quality of image (as long as you don't need higher iso) - especially with these single-focal length cameras.
* enjoy your travels for what they are, get more immersed in them -
(without constant uploading/tagging/sharing/expecting instant commentary etc.). Just scan & upload after returning.

There are downsides too, for sure - just something to think about FWIW. I usually 
carry both film and digital cameras for travel. Both have their advantages.


----------



## Bowkill91

Panasonic Lumix LX100 compact fixed lens 24 to 75 zoom M4/3 sensor and shots outstanding 4K video check it out on you tube.


----------



## rotaexacta

Hmmm since you mentioned an NX200, I assume your budget is 450 to 500 dollars? With that in mind, for a travel camera, I suggest to go mirrorless APSC or enthusiast compact P&S. Mirrorless: 1. Fuji XA3 2. Sony a6000 kit Enthusiast Compact P&S 1. Panasonic Lumix LX100 2. Sony RX100 Mark 3


----------



## greene-r74

Two that I have owned that I really liked were the Canon G16 and the Sony A6000 I sold my G16 too cheap, should have kept it.


----------



## iltl32

How do people use cameras with no viewfinder? If you constantly have the screen turned on, doesn't that kill your battery?


----------



## Tekniqs

IMO, unless you're doing professional photography, I'd stay away from SLRs for traveling purposes. I'd stick to mirrorless systems.


----------



## wd-41

I can recommend either an Olympus epl5 or an older model fujifilm x100. They are both very capable cameras. If you buy the olympus (I got mine for only $200) I would recommend a Panasonic 20mm 1.7 lens. 

Personally, I would highly recommend the Fujifilm x100s (can be found for around $400 used). It does very well with macro shots and is an all around great camera. 

I have personally owned both of these cameras and can't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## Tekniqs

wd-41 said:


> I can recommend either an Olympus epl5 or an older model fujifilm x100. They are both very capable cameras. If you buy the olympus (I got mine for only $200) I would recommend a Panasonic 20mm 1.7 lens.
> 
> Personally, I would highly recommend the Fujifilm x100s (can be found for around $400 used). It does very well with macro shots and is an all around great camera.
> 
> I have personally owned both of these cameras and can't recommend them highly enough.


the x100s is such a lovely camera. I only sold mine in order to invest in the fuji x-t1 line. Might sell it though to fund an x100f.


----------



## vujen

Digital? Film?
I always travel with my M6, a 28mm (or 35) and a couple of Tri-X.
Very compact, very stylish, and the results are gorgeous.
And it's cheaper than an "any-Sony-something" camera.


----------



## wd-41

I know, I sold my x100s along with a boatload of Fuji lenses to fund the purchase of the XT-2, but I honestly regret selling my x100s. I might get another one I miss it so much.



Tekniqs said:


> the x100s is such a lovely camera. I only sold mine in order to invest in the fuji x-t1 line. Might sell it though to fund an x100f.


----------



## dangdep

A Fuji X100s or f is great for travel if you can work around the fixed lens (easy to do really). A used older version shouldn’t be too much. There’s X100s or X100t. 

A canon powershot is also good. The Fuji X10. If you can really work a fixed lens, it doesn’t get much better than a Ricoh GR digital. Fits in any pocket and the picture quality is top top.


----------



## dangdep

Hadn’t considered film. There’s a whole range of film cameras that would work here as portable and not too expensive. 

Yashica T4/5 
Olympus Stylus Epic (my top pic) 
Olympus Pen 

Or if portability is not that big an issue, you can’t go wrong with a Canon AE-1 Program or a Nikon FM2


----------



## JaegerLeKen

Hah, I would hope the OP has settled the matter by now! But yes, the X100 gets another vote from me, since I am a proud owner. And I consider the fixed lens a positive: it does wonders for one’s creativity!


----------



## Rodzan

Panasonic Lumix FZ2000/FZ2500 or the older model model FZ1000 would be a good travel camera. Has got a very versatile zoom range and quite a good glass.


----------



## spclEd

You got some good advice here. 

However if you want to really get some detailed info re: cameras (beyond us watch people), look up DP_Review (can I reference a different type forum here?) Detailed info covering everything from smart phones to $60K Hasselblads. You can get very specific answers to your questions including their top rankings in many categories. Travel cameras is covered. For more in depth sensor and lens analysis look to DxO, also another photography web site. There is a company called DxO but you want their database site.

My last travel camera was a Canon S120, great little camera. If I'm not lugging around my Canon DSLR system I've gone to my iPhone for almost everything else. Read what DxO has to say about smartphones.


----------



## kiddoboom

It depends what kind of traveler you are. If you are the kind who is always on the go, I suggest GoPro. But if you like taking time to enjoy the view and capture it, and you would not mind a heavy equipment, then go for Canon or Nikon DSLR


----------



## Nclaridge

I second the recommendations for the Fuji x100. It’s a great little camera, highly recommend for Street photography. I’d recommend checking something out in the mirrorless area. There are lots of good options that really can provide some great photos. You could probably get the Fuji Xt1 or Fuji Xt10 for a good price now


----------



## mynameisjeff

kiddoboom said:


> It depends what kind of traveler you are. If you are the kind who is always on the go, I suggest GoPro. But if you like taking time to enjoy the view and capture it, and you would not mind a heavy equipment, then go for Canon or Nikon DSLR


Traveled once with a DSLR, never again. Too much of a hassle to haul that thing around. I'd suggest a mirrorless camera.


----------



## gregpoulsenn

Hi there.
Thanks alot for the great topci. I emphasized several details and hope to use it my job for future.
Also I want to share with you free PS plugins. Follow the link is bellow:

Best wishes


----------



## ibbz

Tekniqs said:


> IMO, unless you're doing professional photography, I'd stay away from SLRs for traveling purposes. I'd stick to mirrorless systems.


This is a strange suggestion - why 'stick with mirrorless' ?
WHat's the difference between a mirrorless and a small compact SLR ? Nothing much at all.
Except you'll get more bang for your buck with an SLR - cheaper lenses on the 2nd hand market for example.
More speed, better ergonomics etc


----------



## ibbz

Take something compact
with a versatile lens
good long battery life
very quick in operation - turning on, focussing etc.
comfortable to hold and use

Go to www.ffordes.com
pick and choose a used model of your choice - they have excellent service and very low prices.


----------



## RobodocX

ibbz said:


> This is a strange suggestion - why 'stick with mirrorless' ?
> WHat's the difference between a mirrorless and a small compact SLR ? Nothing much at all.
> Except you'll get more bang for your buck with an SLR - cheaper lenses on the 2nd hand market for example.
> More speed, better ergonomics etc


Agree to most. I would slightly beg to differ on a few points. One of the most fun things you can do (imho) is adapt old manual focus lenses to mirrorless cameras. Cheap and fun. Not generally feasible with digital slr. Also, most of the "compact digital slr" models are entry level with smaller sensors. If you are looking for a small full frame enthusiast camera, easier to find something in mirrorless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch

RobodocX said:


> ...If you are looking for a small full frame enthusiast camera, easier to find something in mirrorless.


Could you please give some specific examples of these small full-frame mirrorlesses?


----------



## mharris660

When weight matters micro 4/3. My Olympus OMD in the Galapagos https://www.palousephoto.net/Galapagos/i-szkgTc4


----------



## Banzai

nikon p900 superzoom 83x good for travel
will cover all the bases, and no smartphone will match it for zoom
simple to operate too, no lenses etc.
unfolding and rotating screen, you can shoot from the hip while looking down, not attracting attention of the "prey" aka subject coupled with a superzoom so ideal for street or candid photography


----------



## 20chip

I have permanently switched to the Canon EOS M10 mirrorless camera for all my photography now because it transports so well and takes fantastic photos. Plus you can buy a third party lens adapter which allows you to use Canon EF lenses on it. Only downside of it is that the camera is out of balance given how light it is compared to some of the Canon EF lenses. If you use a tripod this is offset. Basically it's the best of both world's, haven't used a DSLR in over a year.


----------



## 20chip

deeee said:


> I've been loving my Canon M100 mirrorless with 22mm f/2 pancake lens. Considering getting rid of my standard size DSLR, that's how impressed I've been.


As I just said, I've switched to mirrorless completely, the aftermarket lens adapters for EF-M to EF lenses is a great investment and opens up so many lens options.


----------



## gaurdianarc

Canon g 7x mark 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carbon_dragon

A modern cellphone is more than good enough for snapshot type work. If you want to take landscapes, or wildlife, or people shots, or sports, or something like that, then you can maybe move up. The next step up is probably something like the Sony RX100 mk (whatever they're up to). Maybe one of the ones with limited zooms.


----------



## d4nimal

I have a Sony A7III, which I switched to from Canon APS-C previously and have been really happy with. If you want a full frame, I don't think anyone is touching what Sony is doing these days, and Tamron is pushing out some excellent lenses for "not that much money," if you take that phrase in the same way you talk about watches. The more compact formats are also great these days, but honestly a newer cell phone will give you what you want (sometimes more easily, even) as a larger camera, provided decent lighting and no necessity for some more extreme situations or telephoto reach.

The best camera is the one you have with you - that's a statement that is 100% true. You can have a killer camera, but if it's a pain to lug around or you don't enjoy messing with it, it's a huge waste of money.


----------



## carbon_dragon

The first thing that an actual modern digital gives you is a user interface that is actually pleasant to use. As I said previously, the picture quality of a modern cellphone is decent for snapshots, but the actual holding of the phone while trying to hit the shutter button on the screen (or the volume down button for my iPhone) is a bit awkward. Also you have little control over the actual exposure controls of the camera. None of this matters if you're just recording experiences.

Once you're past that point, almost any modern digital is going to be better, assuming you're going to print large pictures or crop the images (or you just want more resolution and better color and so on). 

Cellphone sensors are very small (about 6-7mm diagonally I think). 35mm film cameras are called that because they are 35mm diagonally, also called "full frame" in the digital world. Of the digital camera sensors, it goes upward with Micro 4/3 then APS-C then APS-H then full frame (and then bigger for so-called digital medium format). Even a micro 4/3 camera offers a larger sensor with better lenses and much better ergonomics when compared to a cellphone. The larger the sensor, the bigger the lenses, so interchangeable lenses will be larger and probably heavier the larger a sensor size it has. Ditto with the camera itself and thus the whole package will grow in size as the sensor size gets bigger (though camera makers can make big cameras with small sensors or somewhat smaller cameras with larger sensors with good design). 

I guess I'm saying that if you move up from a cellphone, to take advantage of your new camera, you need to KNOW more about it -- about the camera controls, composition, subject knowledge about various types of photograph (portraits, landscapes, sports, astro, etc.) and so on. Without the dedication to go learn that stuff, just having a better camera won't do you that much good. Just as buying oil paint and a canvas doesn't make you a painter/artist, buying a better camera won't make you a better photographer -- it will just provide you a means to learn about photography, if you take the opportunity to do so. If you buy a modern digital and just set it on auto, you might as well keep using the cellphone.

Which is why if you don't have a need for a better camera, the cellphone is so perfect a way to record things. Taking your photography to the next level is a worthwhile goal, but it isn't just a matter of writing a check.


----------



## Dunkan

I advice Canon 500D


----------



## Redditditdadu

Like others have mentioned, the Fuji x100s/f is the best travel camera. I would stay away from lens cameras. I travel alot and used to carry my Sony A6xxx camera with a couple lenses and it was always a hassle. Now w my x100f I love it. And it's fairly compact.


----------



## zygomatic21

I have an A6100 and I typically take it + 2 lenses when I travel - it packs small and is a great camera.

That plus my phone camera makes for a good, very portable, travel camera set


----------

